# Battery choice for Geekvape Aegis



## Drowner (15/1/18)

Hi,

Fishing for opinions/advice on the use of 26650/20700/21700 battery with my Aegis instead of the 18650 with sleeve that I am using at present.

If the 2*700 is a no-brainer, then advice on preferred model and where to source the required cap will be appreciated.

Many thanks, Drowner.


----------



## Stosta (16/1/18)

Hi @Drowner 

I've never had to shop these batteries so don't really know myself.

A quick search and it looks as though this would be the best option?

https://www.vapeking.co.za/ijoy-21700-3750mah-40a-high-drain-battery-1pc.html

3750mAh and a 40A (supposedly) CDR.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker (17/1/18)

The best battery to use by far would be the Ijoy 26650 or the Golisi 26650. The Golisi comes with the mod in some packages but i haven't seen it available for sale on it's own in SA. The Ijoy I've seen available from a few suppliers here, I can't remember all of them but I bought mine from Vape Club.

Both are 4500mah. I have two of each and each one gives me almost as much battery life as my dual 18650 mods using dual 3000mah batteries.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Asterix (17/1/18)

I agree with @Baker . Running my Aegis with the supplied Golisi 26650 and bought an Ijoy to go with it. One goes on charge every night. I keep a 18650 with the adapter for emergencies but haven’t come close to having to use it, and this is my all day mod.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

